# Smitty sled vs direct ski mount/flip



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm torn on what to do. Should I build a sled or just mount the skis to the bottom of the 2man flip?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

IMHO, Sled is the way to go. I had skis mounted directly on my flip, and they were OK, but snow still plowed in front and it was awkward to load into the truck. With my Smitty, if there's no snow, I can just pull the flip by itself. If there's snow, my Smitty glides over it like a dream. It's like pulling nothing at all.

100% for the sled.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree. Go with the sled. Offers more versatility under a variety of conditions.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Building a Smitty Sled today. Every time I talk with someone on the ice that has one swears by it. Based on the weather today you might think about pontoons.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna go with the sled. I was also thinking about taking the bench seat out and just getting some smaller lawn chairs to set in it, to mainly cut weight and I think it will add space also. Pulling it on skis through deep snow should be much easier though. I'll try both ways (bench/chairs) and see what I like best. These next few days and especially nights look promising!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Got it done today. Simple and cheap! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job! I ended up screwing mine together. It kept comeing appart over rough ice or geting on and off the ice. Had to trim it some to fit in the truck but you will see quite a difference.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I'm torn on what to do. Should I build a sled or just mount the skis to the bottom of the 2man flip?


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

I built a smithy sled with box that I can pull. The box with a hinged lid is my seat with cushion inside. The box can hold my nils hand auger, buddy heater with propane,bait aerator, tackle, ice poles, cooler. On the front I have a hinged panel that folds down to keep my feet off the ice. I also made a cheap removable wind break that can also be put in the box for transport to the fishing site. I haven't used it yet and I am waiting on safe ice like everyone else. Your sled looks good and will be a lot lighter. At 66 years old I hope that I haven't made mine too difficult to pull a couple of miles on to the ice. Others have pointed out that if you have a couple inches of slush or wet snow you could have a difficult time pulling it.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Nice job! I ended up screwing mine together. It kept comeing appart over rough ice or geting on and off the ice. Had to trim it some to fit in the truck but you will see quite a difference.


Built mine yesterday and noticed the same problem when pulling it in the yard. Mine has to come apart for transporting so trying to get it resolved today. I am not very handy so I imagine it will be a challenge.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fishingful & G.A. did you use ratchet straps to hold the shanty onto the sled? I would think that if you snugged them up, they would hold the sled together with the help of the shanty. I don't know though. I guess I'm going to have to go drag it around in my yard today.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lee: Mind posting a few pics of your Smitty also??


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I use ratchet straps to cinch the load on to the sled and snug it tight. I also drilled a hole thru the cross board into the wood on top of the skis and put a lag bolt down into the hole. The weight of the shanty and the straps keeps everything in place and I've never had the thing come apart on the ice. Likewise it breaks apart easily for transportation.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

No just bunge straps. I takey sled off and use it when I get to my spot.


----------

